# Mounting /dev for udev: Wrong fs type

## madman

I cannot boot to my newly installed gentoo, all I can see is:

```

* Mountig /dev/ for udev [oops]

* The "mount" command failed with error:

Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on udev.

```

Any ideas? Have I missed somethinng in kernel configuration?

----------

## Matteo Azzali

Is a recent version of udev? I've read somewhere that you may need to add the line

```
udev                    /dev            tmpfs           size=10M,nr_inodes=4k   0 0
```

to /etc/fstab, worth a try, isn't it?....

----------

## Asante

i have the same problem... and this doesnt helped  for me... :-/

anyone another idea?

----------

## ShadowEyez

I have the same problem too, and complied everything (hd support, proc, kcore, virtual mem support) in the kernel.  also emerged the lastest udev (114 I think) and I get the message: 

*Mounting /dev for udev . . . [oops]

* The "mount" command failed with error:

wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on udev,

missing codepage or other error

In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

dmesg | tail or so

*Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue.

This is a base install on i686.

----------

## cgill27

You forgot to set this in your kernel config:

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

----------

## ShadowEyez

set CONFIG_TMPFS=y and it still does not work (kernel 2.6.24.4) and gives the same error message

----------

## Asante

i've changed sth in my kernel, but i cant remember the option... :-/

and i have onther problem now, see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5017124.html#5017124

----------

## xeonburn

Was a solution ever found to this udev problem?

----------

## Asante

no, i havent found one yet :-/

----------

## jburns

Do you have "Unix domain sockets" ( CONFIG_UNIX ) enabled?

----------

## Asante

i'm not shure, i'll look it up, when i' back home. that'll be on sunday

----------

## gr0x0rd

Doing a fresh install today and ran into this problem... the kernel options in this thread solved it for me.

----------

## undrwater

I've got both 

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

still having the same problem with mounting both udev and shm.  Kernel 2.6.24-r4.

----------

## wjb

I had the "oops" for an install this week. The kernel config looked ok. Emerging udev (119) did the trick - it was 115-r? at the install.

----------

## DeIM

reinstalling udev solved my problem thanks very much  :Wink: 

----------

